# What do you know about The Tesla Powerwall



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have been following Tesla's progress with battery technology. But to be honest I don't completely understand it well enough to know if this is truly a big step forward or just good PR. I thought I would ask people much more knowledgeable then me.
http://www.teslamotors.com/presskit/teslaenergy

Jim Bunton


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> I have been following Tesla's progress with battery technology. But to be honest I don't completely understand it well enough to know if this is truly a big step forward or just good PR. I thought I would ask people much more knowledgeable then me.
> http://www.teslamotors.com/presskit/teslaenergy
> 
> Jim Bunton


I have been following as well. Very interested but not knowlegeable enough


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I did not find the price tag that high. I know that it is just one par of a set up but it looks nice. Added to it seems like that has been designed in .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What do you know about The Tesla Powerwall


The prices listed are for the batteries only.
(no panels, no inverters, no installation)

And they still haven't built the factory where the batteries will be produced


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

David Cunningham& tesla 

He has a prototype installed in his home


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It's an overprized pile of junk.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-teslas-battery-doesnt-well-155540495.html

Tesla has yet to build a battery. Even for the car all they do is assemble the battery pack. Someone else builds the batteries.

WWW


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Lot of hype in the alt E business. Hardly a month goes by that somebody isn't announcing the latest, greatest thing.....and it never makes it to the retail shelf. Right now, Telsa is maybe between the announcement stage and the shelf stage. 

The true test will be when it IS available for general purchase, and the market will tell you what the product is worth, every time.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/tesla-powerwall-home-battery/#.p5teid:LhV8


----------

